# April fools?!



## Morpheus uk (Apr 1, 2011)

I never used arachnoboards for tarantula's, i used it for the true spiders and insect discussion, there were tonnes of valuable members on there posting all sorts, i was in the middle of discussing loads of things through PM i could never hope to get on here, plus i was in the middle of discussing getting some new amblypygid species here in the UK, my most wanted invertebrates and i was soon going to get a crapload of ultra rare ones.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/


----------



## ismart (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow! I hope it's an April fools joke? That would be quite sad if they were serious?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 1, 2011)

ismart said:


> Wow! I hope it's an April fools joke? That would be quite sad if they were serious?


I'm hoping the same thing. It's still possible to log in, though, so that's a good sign (I hope!).


----------



## Orin (Apr 1, 2011)

PhilinYuma said:


> I'm hoping the same thing. It's still possible to log in, though, so that's a good sign (I hope!).


They did the same joke before so I'd be surprised if they weren't joking this time.


----------



## dgerndt (Apr 1, 2011)

If you click here, you can see that one of the owners posted there.  It would suck if they were gone.


----------



## Morwenna (Apr 1, 2011)

I've been at Arachnoboards for 4 years and I'm pretty sure they wouldn't do this for real. Unfortunately I'm sure a lot of people are angry because they were in the middle of transactions and stuff. Oh well...

I do think that this might get people to stop and think about what they post. In the message, Scott and Debby said "One final question, The quality of the information you got out of Arachnoboards was what you put into it. Did you ever do anything to combat the problems you saw or just complain about them somewhere else?"


----------



## dgerndt (Apr 2, 2011)

Looks like it's back up!


----------

